# Milan: Elliott blocca una risalita già difficile.



## admin (2 Febbraio 2020)

Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola oggi, 2 febbraio, avere un fondo come padrone è l'anomalia che blocca la risalita del Milan, che è già difficile. Elliott, dopo aver preso il Milan da Li, aveva fissato a 1,2 mld di euro l'asticella per la rivendita del club entro 2-3 anni. Ma il piano è saltato. Squadra in crisi e scelte sbagliate, anche a livello dirigenziale, Gazidis in primis. Bilanci in rosso, ricavi commerciali in fumo. L'esborso totale di Elliott per il Milan, ad oggi, ammonta a 525 ml di euro. A gennaio Elliott ha deciso di far cassa col mercato, per alleggerire il monte ingaggi. Ma la gestione contabile appare così sballata che tutto ciò sembra una corsa ad handicap. 

E nel Milan c'è un conflitto insanabile tra una proprietà che va a caccia di una mega plusvalenza e tra un club che avrebbe bisogno di programmazione e visione ampia per risalire.


----------



## admin (2 Febbraio 2020)

Se ne stanno accorgendo anche i giornalisti, finalmente.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola oggi, 2 febbraio, avere un fondo come padrone è l'anomalia che blocca la risalita del Milan, che è già difficile. Elliott, dopo aver preso il Milan da Li, aveva fissato a 1,2 mld di euro l'asticella per la rivendita del club entro 2-3 anni. Ma il piano è saltato. Squadra in crisi e scelte sbagliate, anche a livello dirigenziale, Gazidis in primis. Bilanci in rosso, ricavi commerciali in fumo. L'esborso totale di Elliott per il Milan, ad oggi, ammonta a 525 ml di euro. A gennaio Elliott ha deciso di far cassa col mercato, per alleggerire il monte ingaggi. Ma la gestione contabile appare così sballata che tutto ciò sembra una corsa ad handicap.
> 
> E nel Milan c'è un conflitto insanabile tra una proprietà che va a caccia di una mega plusvalenza e tra un club che avrebbe bisogno di programmazione e visione ampia per risalire.


Era ora che qualcuno lo dicesse. Il Milan è un grande club, deve risalire e primeggiare. Proprietà farlocche o fondi che ci vogliono mangiare sopra non sono ammessi, devono andarsene.


----------



## admin (2 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola oggi, 2 febbraio, avere un fondo come padrone è l'anomalia che blocca la risalita del Milan, che è già difficile. Elliott, dopo aver preso il Milan da Li, aveva fissato a 1,2 mld di euro l'asticella per la rivendita del club entro 2-3 anni. Ma il piano è saltato. Squadra in crisi e scelte sbagliate, anche a livello dirigenziale, Gazidis in primis. Bilanci in rosso, ricavi commerciali in fumo. L'esborso totale di Elliott per il Milan, ad oggi, ammonta a 525 ml di euro. A gennaio Elliott ha deciso di far cassa col mercato, per alleggerire il monte ingaggi. Ma la gestione contabile appare così sballata che tutto ciò sembra una corsa ad handicap.
> 
> E nel Milan c'è un conflitto insanabile tra una proprietà che va a caccia di una mega plusvalenza e tra un club che avrebbe bisogno di programmazione e visione ampia per risalire.



.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola oggi, 2 febbraio, avere un fondo come padrone è l'anomalia che blocca la risalita del Milan, che è già difficile. Elliott, dopo aver preso il Milan da Li, aveva fissato a 1,2 mld di euro l'asticella per la rivendita del club entro 2-3 anni. Ma il piano è saltato. Squadra in crisi e scelte sbagliate, anche a livello dirigenziale, Gazidis in primis. Bilanci in rosso, ricavi commerciali in fumo. L'esborso totale di Elliott per il Milan, ad oggi, ammonta a 525 ml di euro. A gennaio Elliott ha deciso di far cassa col mercato, per alleggerire il monte ingaggi. Ma la gestione contabile appare così sballata che tutto ciò sembra una corsa ad handicap.
> 
> E nel Milan c'è un conflitto insanabile tra una proprietà che va a caccia di una mega plusvalenza e tra un club che avrebbe bisogno di programmazione e visione ampia per risalire.



Che Idiott fosse un cancro per il Milan era un qualcosa che tutte le persone dotate di un quoziente intellettivo non significativamente inferiore alla media e/o una disonestà intellettuale significativamente superiore alla media avevano compreso da lungo tempo.

In primis i tifosi delle nostre rivali. Se andate sui loro forum c’è pieno di ringraziamenti ad Idiott e la speranza che noi rimaniamo a lungo, molto a lungo, nelle loro mani. Parola di un interista “Elliott per noi è una garanzia”. E lo è.



7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Era ora che qualcuno lo dicesse. Il Milan è un grande club, deve risalire e primeggiare. Proprietà farlocche o fondi che ci vogliono mangiare sopra non sono ammessi, devono andarsene.



Amen, il Milan è il secondo club più glorioso del mondo, non una Rometta che si accontenta di partecipare. Per quelle realtà li vanno bene gli Idiott, i Mister Li e i Commisso di turno.


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola oggi, 2 febbraio, avere un fondo come padrone è l'anomalia che blocca la risalita del Milan, che è già difficile. Elliott, dopo aver preso il Milan da Li, aveva fissato a 1,2 mld di euro l'asticella per la rivendita del club entro 2-3 anni. Ma il piano è saltato. Squadra in crisi e scelte sbagliate, anche a livello dirigenziale, Gazidis in primis. Bilanci in rosso, ricavi commerciali in fumo. L'esborso totale di Elliott per il Milan, ad oggi, ammonta a 525 ml di euro. A gennaio Elliott ha deciso di far cassa col mercato, per alleggerire il monte ingaggi. Ma la gestione contabile appare così sballata che tutto ciò sembra una corsa ad handicap.
> 
> E nel Milan c'è un conflitto insanabile tra una proprietà che va a caccia di una mega plusvalenza e tra un club che avrebbe bisogno di programmazione e visione ampia per risalire.



Toh, si sono svegliati.


----------



## James45 (2 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola oggi, 2 febbraio, avere un fondo come padrone è l'anomalia che blocca la risalita del Milan, che è già difficile. Elliott, dopo aver preso il Milan da Li, aveva fissato a 1,2 mld di euro l'asticella per la rivendita del club entro 2-3 anni. Ma il piano è saltato. Squadra in crisi e scelte sbagliate, anche a livello dirigenziale, Gazidis in primis. Bilanci in rosso, ricavi commerciali in fumo. L'esborso totale di Elliott per il Milan, ad oggi, ammonta a 525 ml di euro. A gennaio Elliott ha deciso di far cassa col mercato, per alleggerire il monte ingaggi. Ma la gestione contabile appare così sballata che tutto ciò sembra una corsa ad handicap.
> 
> E nel Milan c'è un conflitto insanabile tra una proprietà che va a caccia di una mega plusvalenza e tra un club che avrebbe bisogno di programmazione e visione ampia per risalire.



Sì. ma io dico, questi volevano fare una megaplusvalenza sulla rivendita del Milan??? Non solo guadagnarci?
Il fondo squalo Elliott mi sembra più un fondo scuola.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Febbraio 2020)

James45 ha scritto:


> Sì. ma io dico, questi volevano fare una megaplusvalenza sulla rivendita del Milan??? Non solo guadagnarci?
> Il fondo squalo Elliott mi sembra più un fondo scuola.


Non hanno alcuna esperienza nel calcio, il discorso è che in questo settore senza investimenti della proprietà non vai da nessuna parte, soprattutto nelle condizioni in cui il Milan versa attualmente. Certo poi bisogna anche spendere bene, ma in questo momento abbiamo difficoltà che solo un proprietario ambizioso e generoso può sanare. Senza sponsorizzazioni da parti correlate non se ne esce, non è che se ti chiami Milan accorrono numerosi sponsor prestigiosi. Suning immette regolarmente 50 milioni di euro l’anno, noi dove vogliamo andare con questi qua che hanno come unico cruccio il risparmio?


----------



## admin (2 Febbraio 2020)

Ma quale Elliott, su. Sappiamo benissimo chi è che BLOCCA (termine correttissimo) la risalita...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Febbraio 2020)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Non hanno alcuna esperienza nel calcio, il discorso è che in questo settore senza investimenti della proprietà non vai da nessuna parte, soprattutto nelle condizioni in cui il Milan versa attualmente. Certo poi bisogna anche spendere bene, ma in questo momento abbiamo difficoltà che solo un proprietario ambizioso e generoso può sanare. Senza sponsorizzazioni da parti correlate non se ne esce, non è che se ti chiami Milan accorrono numerosi sponsor prestigiosi. Suning immette regolarmente 50 milioni di euro l’anno, noi dove vogliamo andare con questi qua che hanno come unico cruccio il risparmio?



Molto di più di 50 milioni. In tre anni hanno messo 227 milioni di euro solo di sponsorizzazioni da parti correlate, senza contare i soldi spesi sul mercato.


----------



## Mika (2 Febbraio 2020)

Articolo ad arte per fomentare milanisti incazzati prima del Derby e nel momento buono della nostra squadra, attuo a creare destabilizzazione. Non cascateci a meno che non odiate Elliot a partito preso.


----------



## malos (2 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola oggi, 2 febbraio, avere un fondo come padrone è l'anomalia che blocca la risalita del Milan, che è già difficile. Elliott, dopo aver preso il Milan da Li, aveva fissato a 1,2 mld di euro l'asticella per la rivendita del club entro 2-3 anni. Ma il piano è saltato. *Squadra in crisi e scelte sbagliate, anche a livello dirigenziale,* Gazidis in primis. Bilanci in rosso, ricavi commerciali in fumo. L'esborso totale di Elliott per il Milan, ad oggi, ammonta a 525 ml di euro. A gennaio Elliott ha deciso di far cassa col mercato, per alleggerire il monte ingaggi. Ma la gestione contabile appare così sballata che tutto ciò sembra una corsa ad handicap.
> 
> E nel Milan c'è un conflitto insanabile tra una proprietà che va a caccia di una mega plusvalenza e tra un club che avrebbe bisogno di programmazione e visione ampia per risalire.



Ma certo poi però quando robe molto peggiori e in malafede le faceva Galliani tutti appecorati e muti anzi partivano i peana. Almeno Maldini e Boban se fanno errori li fanno in buonafede e in ogni caso per me finora hanno fatto un discreto lavoro.


----------



## luigi61 (2 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola oggi, 2 febbraio, avere un fondo come padrone è l'anomalia che blocca la risalita del Milan, che è già difficile. Elliott, dopo aver preso il Milan da Li, aveva fissato a 1,2 mld di euro l'asticella per la rivendita del club entro 2-3 anni. Ma il piano è saltato. Squadra in crisi e scelte sbagliate, anche a livello dirigenziale, Gazidis in primis. Bilanci in rosso, ricavi commerciali in fumo. L'esborso totale di Elliott per il Milan, ad oggi, ammonta a 525 ml di euro. A gennaio Elliott ha deciso di far cassa col mercato, per alleggerire il monte ingaggi. Ma la gestione contabile appare così sballata che tutto ciò sembra una corsa ad handicap.
> 
> E nel Milan c'è un conflitto insanabile tra una proprietà che va a caccia di una mega plusvalenza e tra un club che avrebbe bisogno di programmazione e visione ampia per risalire.



GdS ma cosa dici, sei impazzita? Ma come ti permetti di fare queste insinuazioni verso Elliott che ci sta portando a livelli di competitività IMPENSABILI, siamo invidiati dai tifosi di tutto il calcio che conta, una proprieta desiderosa di riportare il Milan al top come dimostra immancabilmente ad ogni sessione di mercato! veramente non è possibile desiderare nulla di meglio W Elliott W Gazidis !


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (2 Febbraio 2020)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> GdS ma cosa dici, sei impazzita? Ma come ti permetti di fare queste insinuazioni verso Elliott che ci sta portando a livelli di competitività IMPENSABILI, siamo invidiati dai tifosi di tutto il calcio che conta, una proprieta desiderosa di riportare il Milan al top come dimostra immancabilmente ad ogni sessione di mercato! veramente non è possibile desiderare nulla di meglio W Elliott W Gazidis !



A Zio Zosimo piace questo commento.


----------



## Zenos (2 Febbraio 2020)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> GdS ma cosa dici, sei impazzita? Ma come ti permetti di fare queste insinuazioni verso Elliott che ci sta portando a livelli di competitività IMPENSABILI, siamo invidiati dai tifosi di tutto il calcio che conta, una proprieta desiderosa di riportare il Milan al top come dimostra immancabilmente ad ogni sessione di mercato! veramente non è possibile desiderare nulla di meglio W Elliott W Gazidis !



Tu scherzi,ma qui c'è chi lo pensa davvero.


----------



## luigi61 (2 Febbraio 2020)

malos ha scritto:


> Ma certo poi però quando robe molto peggiori e in malafede le faceva Galliani tutti appecorati e muti anzi partivano i peana. Almeno Maldini e Boban se fanno errori li fanno in buonafede e in ogni caso per me finora hanno fatto un discreto lavoro.



Amico tifoso Malos, scusa se mi permetto di replicare; l'articolo è una semplice constatazione di come la politica di Elliott porti il Milan alla rovina sportiva che è ciò che dovrebbe interessare noi tifosi; in questo contesto distruttivo sono d'accordo con te che Maldini e Boban stanno facendo il massimo ma non è quello di cui necessita il Milan ed entrambi tra le righe lo hanno ampiamente fatto trasparire, soprattutto Boban; il problema del Milan è questa proprieta (fondo speculativo) a cui l'aspetto prettamente sportivo/competitivo del club interessa poco per non dire nulla


----------



## malos (2 Febbraio 2020)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Amico tifoso Malos, scusa se mi permetto di replicare; l'articolo è una semplice constatazione di come la politica di Elliott porti il Milan alla rovina sportiva che è ciò che dovrebbe interessare noi tifosi; in questo contesto distruttivo sono d'accordo con te che Maldini e Boban stanno facendo il massimo ma non è quello di cui necessita il Milan ed entrambi tra le righe lo hanno ampiamente fatto trasparire, soprattutto Boban; il problema del Milan è questa proprieta (fondo speculativo) a cui l'aspetto prettamente sportivo/competitivo del club interessa poco per non dire nulla



Sono daccordo con te ma io commentavo il grassetto per me non veritiero tutto qua sul resto non discuto.


----------



## Heaven (2 Febbraio 2020)

Diciamo che il buttare tutti i soldi che Elliott comunque mette a disposizione neanche ci aiuta a risalire


----------

